
Why conventional wisdom on health care is wrong - rcafdm
https://randomcriticalanalysis.com/why-conventional-wisdom-on-health-care-is-wrong-a-primer/
======
rcafdm
This is my blog. I'll check comments later on and respond if anyone has
serious questions or comments.

